# Embed pictures inside posts instead of thumbs.....



## backpack09 (Oct 2, 2007)

OT-

Would it be possible to make inserting pictures directly into posts possible?  I find it much easier to read through a post if there are pictures that I do not have to open in seperate tabs to look at.

You could easily (i think) put a size limit to the pictures to keep the format of the forum readable.


Just my Opinion  I like being able to post my pictures that way to rather than plugging up your server with our uploads.


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought we did that already.......Oh, it might only work in certain forums - I'll make it happen here.......
I may have to disable this if it is abused, or move it to just the picture forum, since it might really clog up the threads.


```
[img]  image url here.....  [/img]
```

But you do have to know where the image is....

so

```
[ATTACH=full]206850[/ATTACH]
```
should make it work below.....







If you see another copy of the pic below, that means it works even without the  tags,
(yes, it does......that could be a problem)....

[url]https://www.hearth.com/images/2006logofront.jpg[/url]

Now how about if we use a regular set of url tags around it, like paste the pic link and then use the <a> thingy on the menu above:
[url=https://www.hearth.com/images/2006logofront.jpg]https://www.hearth.com/images/2006logofront.jpg[/url]


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2007)

BUT, the picture in question MUST be stored elsewhere - if you attach it to your post, it shows up as the thumb (preview)


----------



## backpack09 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you,


----------



## webbie (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think you even need the img tag - just the URL should do.

If you DO NOT want the pic in the post, but just a link to it, you must use the <a> or Link button....
or, put the pic ULR between 
	
	



```
[url] and [/url]
```
 tags.


----------



## Xena (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to test.   Pic removed so as not
to clog things up.


----------



## Scotty2 (Apr 6, 2008)

So, do I first load the pics to heath.com (where exactly?), then link to that in my post?
Regards, Scotty


----------



## webbie (Apr 6, 2008)

The linking to pictures is only if the pics exist somewhere else. There is no generic upload area. You have to either upload to a post - in which case they show as expandable thumbnails - OR - you can insert a full URL link such as 
http://www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif

the above link is

```
http://www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif
```


----------



## Spikem (Mar 9, 2009)

What if your picture is saved on your PC and not hosted somewhere else?


----------



## webbie (Mar 10, 2009)

In that case, it is best to upload it directly here - inside the post.

Or, you can start and account on google photos (picassa) or any other service - put the pics there, and then embed here....
In general, I upload my pics here using the forum "browse" button when creating or replying. You do have to resize, but there are lots of hints in other threads here on how to do that.


----------



## 53flyer (Nov 14, 2009)

Test: 3 different attempts to get the same piture to post.  What am I doing wrong?

1) http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb16/flyer53/Wood Stove Pics/SierraAmbassador4700TECPIC2.jpg

Same as above but without spaces:
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb16/flyer53/WoodStovePics/SierraAmbassador4700TECPIC2.jpg


2) 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Same as above but without spaces:






3) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Same as above but without spaces:


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 14, 2009)

53flyer said:
			
		

> Test: 3 different attempts to get the same piture to post.  What am I doing wrong?


The board cannot handle spaces in the URL.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you have to go back to photobucket and rename the folder : "Wood Stove Pics" to "Wood_Stove_Pics" or "Woodstovepics" or Woodstove or something with no spaces. 

Seems strange the forum software doesn't just change the space to a % or underscore, but it looks like it doesn't.


----------



## webbie (Nov 14, 2009)

http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_84.html
talks about that problem in photobucket.....

They could change their code to not allow people to do that, or do a rename using the underscores when folks enter spaces.......

I suppose this forum software might have a setting somewhere I am not familiar with....when I have time I will check with the maker and see if we can convert that stuff.....

I think " " or something like that is a space.......


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 15, 2009)

In HTML, a space is represented as *%**20* but the board tends to convert them to spaces.

So, the properly formed URL would be:
http*:*//i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb16/flyer53/Wood*%**20*Stove*%**20*Pics/SierraAmbassador4700TECPIC2.jpg


----------



## 53flyer (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.  It's frustrating for me because, while not a computer guru, I'm not computer illiterate either and usually I can figure these things out.  I've posted pics on other forums but I agree that this software must be different.  

I took out all the spaces and   entries but that didn't help.  The tutorial I looked at didn't specify how to name photos but it did discuss folder naming.  I couldn't figure out how to rename my current folder so I made a new one with no spaces.  Then I tried to figure out how to move the pics to the new folder but it's not working yet and I'll probably end up just uploading them again to the new folder.  It wouldn't take so long if I wasn't stuck on dial-up...  Where's my DSL  Uggg


----------



## agbagb (Jan 20, 2010)

I've just sussed out " " around the link, within the img tags, keeps a url with spaces together

Andy


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 21, 2010)

Webmaster,

I, too, am trying to put a photo (which resides on my PC, not out on the internet somewhere) into a post on this bulletin board.  Your instructions on this were, "In that case, it is best to upload it directly here - inside the post."

Okay, I give up.  How do you upload it directly inside the post?  Is that the same as making it an attachment?  HELLLLPPPPP!


----------



## SpeakEasy (Feb 26, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Webmaster,
> 
> I, too, am trying to put a photo (which resides on my PC, not out on the internet somewhere) into a post on this bulletin board.  Your instructions on this were, "In that case, it is best to upload it directly here - inside the post."
> 
> Okay, I give up.  How do you upload it directly inside the post?  Is that the same as making it an attachment?  HELLLLPPPPP!



I'm having EXACTLY the same problem. ARGH!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 27, 2010)

When you are on the screen where you compose your post go down to the place to insert "Attachments". Click on "Browse" and select the picture from where it is located on your PC and it will insert it into your post when you hit "Submit".


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2010)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Webmaster,
> 
> I, too, am trying to put a photo (which resides on my PC, not out on the internet somewhere) into a post on this bulletin board.  Your instructions on this were, "In that case, it is best to upload it directly here - inside the post."
> 
> Okay, I give up.  How do you upload it directly inside the post?  Is that the same as making it an attachment?  HELLLLPPPPP!



There is no attachment option in the 'fast reply', you must use the 'post reply', 'quote' or 'edit' option to post an attachment. Here's how:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18669/

and some greater details on how to size pics, etc.:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewannounce/27_2/


----------



## Cutter (Feb 27, 2010)

Just testing

IMG_0722


----------



## webbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a quickie on how to upload images inside of forum posts:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/How_to_Upload_Images_to_Forum/


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 16, 2010)

This is the way that has been working for me.


I first upload the the picture to a photohost. Then I click on the picture and open it up. Using firefox I right click on the picture the select "Copy Image Location" 


If you are using internet explorer you have to right click on it and select Properties then copy everything after Location

It will look like this

http://photos.cubfest.com/albums/userpics/10036/IMG_0975. JPG (I put a space between the . and jpg tag so it would show up the typing. Remove the space it it will show the picture in the form)


Usually you have to  highlight that and hit the <img> tag from the top of the post new reply.

But on this form you do not have to. All you need it the picture location and have it hosted on a online picture form.


http://photos.cubfest.com/albums/userpics/10036/IMG_0975.JPG

Billy


----------

